

Microsoft rechristens 'SkyDrive' as 'OneDrive' - ibsathish
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-rechristens-skydrive-as-onedrive-7000025617/

======
ColinWright
Yes, yes they do.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=skydrive+onedrive#!/story/forever/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=skydrive+onedrive#!/story/forever/0/skydrive%20onedrive)

